# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Pháp - Luxembourg - Bỉ - Đức - Hà Lan 11 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris*
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên ANZ travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố, khởi hành tới Paris - Thủ đô Cộng Hoà Pháp.

*Ngày 02: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Tới Paris - Kinh đô thời trang của Thế giới. Xe và Hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn tham quan thành phố: ghé qua nhà hát Garnier, quảng trường Concorde, tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur. Nhận phòng tại khách sạn Novotel Gare De Lyon hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan Paris về đêm.
*
Ngày 03: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Bảo tàng Louvre - nơi trưng bày các kiệt tác của các danh họa nổi tiếng thế giới. Ăn trưa. Chiều, du thuyền trên sông Seine thơ mộng, tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris. Ăn tối.Tự do tham quan đại lộ ánh sáng Champs Elysee, Arc De Triumphe.
*
Ngày 04: Pais (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành tới lâu đài Versailles cổ kính. Ăn trưa. Chiều, tham quan tháp Eiffel - lên tầng 2 của Tháp để ngắm toàn cảnh Paris. Tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị. Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan.
*
Ngày 05: Paris - Luxembourg (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành tới Luxembourg: tham quan quảng trường D'armes - từ đây Quý khách sẽ ngắm toàn cảnh thung lũng Pétrusse, vườn hoa Citadelle Du St Esprit, quảng trường Marché Aux Poissons - sự kết hợp hài hoà của kiến trúc La Mã và kiến trúc thời trung cổ. Ăn tối và nhận phòng tại khách sạn San Remo hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 06: Luxembourg - Cologne - Bonn (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn và khởi hành tới Cologne: Tham quan Nhà thờ Dom được xây dựng từ thế kỷ XIII là một trong những kiến trúc đồ sộ nhất Châu Âu, thưởng thức loại nước hoa nổi tiếng “Eau de Cologne”. Ăn trưa. Chiều, đoàn khởi hành tới thành phố Bonn: chụp hình tại Trường Đại học Bonn, Nhà của nhạc sỹ nổi tiếng thế giới Beethoven, chụp hình tại Toà thị chính cổ. Ăn tối và nhận phòng tại khách sạn Holiday Inn (3 sao) hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 07: Bonn - Brussels ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành tới thành phố Brussels.. Tới Brussels, Quý khách dừng chân chụp hình tại Cung Điện Hoàng Gia, Quảng Trường La Grande, Manneke Pis - tượng chú bé đang “tè” - biểu tượng của Vương Quốc Bỉ..... Ăn trưa. Chiều, Quý khách tham quan Viện Nguyên Tử Atominum - Quý khách sẽ dừng chụp hình tại mô hình cấu trúc nguyên tử khổng lồ, đường kính một khối cầu là 18m. Ăn tối và nhận phòng tại khách sạn Tulip Inn City Centre hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 08: Brussels - Rotterdam - Amsterdam (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách sẽ ghé tham quan thành phố cảng Rotterdam trước khi tới thành phố Amsterdam. Tại Rotterdam, Quý khách sẽ tham quan và chụp hình với Toà án quốc tế Lahaye, toà nhà quốc hội Binnehof, Cung điện hoàng gia, hải cảng Rotterdam. Chiều, đoàn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Novotel Amsterdam (4 sao) hoặc tương đương. Tự do tham quan khu Red Light và sòng bài Hà Lan.

*Ngày 09: Amsterdam (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành tham quan khu đồng quê Zaanse Schans với những chiếc cối xay gió và các nhà sàn từ trong cổ tích, tham quan Trung Tâm Thương Mại Kim Cương Amsterdam, chụp hình tại Hoàng Cung. Ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 10: Amsterdam - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm trước khi khởi hành ra sân bay Schiphol đón chuyến bay về Việt Nam.

*Ngày 11: Hà Nội*
Tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe ANZ Travel đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay Quý khách.

----------


## anhlt

Tui cực kỳ kết những chuyến du lịch kết hợp mua sắm luôn. hehe

----------

